# Plan for an basic tank with some plant's emersed?



## oliverar (14 Jul 2010)

Hi everyone! I would love to try this out, but I have never done this before, does anyone have any plan's for tanks where you can plant emersed stuff that worked well? I have one problem with is that I have a cube tank, which makes finding the emersed space hard without looking weird!


----------



## dw1305 (16 Jul 2010)

Hi all,
I'd go for plants like _Cyperus alternatifolius_ and _Hygrophila corymbosa_ that you can plant in the substrate and will eventually grow up beyond the water surface. Pm me if you want some Cyperus, I've got 2 or 3 different ones.
cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (16 Jul 2010)

Hygrophila Corymbosa is very good, it adapts easily to emmersed setup:





With good humidity to start with you can have other plants as well, such as H Difformis, Polysperma, etc.


----------

